# Niagara Schwinn



## julian (Aug 3, 2009)

I recently acquired a Schwinn bicycle and I am trying to pinpoint its age, where it was built, and any another information about it.

The body style and paint style matches the 1941 and 1947 Streamliner that bore the Goodrich name. However, there are a few differences.

1. Instead of the name plate saying Schwinn or BF Goodrich, it says Niagara.
2. The tank does not have Streamliner written on it. Instead, it has Schwinn written on it.
3. The chain guard says Niagara Schwinn on it.
4. The front shock matches the images I have scene of the 1941, but not 1947.

When looking for a serial number, I did not find any that were listed in the post 1948 areas. I found one on the crank, specifically the left crank arm. The serial number matches the Schwinn style. What I read seems like the serial number should be stamped on the crank on the inside. Maybe that depended on the model year?

Given the information, I am assuming it is between 1941-1947. However, I have no idea what the Niagara company is and I can't find any references to Schwinn Niagara on the net.  I was told it was sold in Canada and maybe made there, but I can't find any info on that.

I found one image of a 1920 bicycle that has a Niagara label but I have no idea who made it.

Help would be appreciated on trying to get some more info on this bike. At the very least where it was made and what this Niagara company was.


----------



## julian (Aug 4, 2009)

I have solved part of the mystery.  After careful examination (probably easy for those into vintage bikes) I discovered the bicycle was completely repainted and not just touched up.  The schwinn symbol is completely wrong and the words are hand painted.  Under the "Niagara" badge someone etched "screwing" into it.  

The body style still matches the 40's models, but that style continued into the 50's with the phantom's.  I guess it is possible to be even newer and just found a tank and put on it.  The only way to know is to find the serial number and this will likely involve removing the paint.  I do not want to remove all of the paint, because it does look nice.  

The three spots to look for the serial numbers are under the crank case, by the badge, and the left rear axle mount.  Can someone point me to a pic of exactly where these would be?  I just want to remove a bit of the paint in the areas to see if I find a serial number.  If I do, then I can find the year.  If there isn't one, then I know it is from the 40's.  

I want to know this before I decide if I want to get my money back.


----------



## iraricky (Aug 4, 2009)

*niagara  bike*

hello;  niagara bicycle are from  cuba, is a schwinn bike, i live in PUERTO RICO, ONE PERSON HERE HAS A NIAGARA WHIZZER, THANK YOU.


----------



## julian (Aug 7, 2009)

Do you have any links to any info on it?

I found the serial number and it was made in 1959.  The paint for Schwinn is all wrong.  Someone wanted to make it look like it was from the 40's.  Maybe it did originally come from Cuba and just redid the paint?  I can't find any info on it other than it is a heavyweight made in 1959 made to look like it was from the 40's.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 7, 2009)

post a picture


----------



## julian (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is a pic of it.


----------



## Ian9701 (Apr 4, 2015)

*History and information on your bike*



julian said:


> I recently acquired a Schwinn bicycle and I am trying to pinpoint its age, where it was built, and any another information about it.
> 
> The body style and paint style matches the 1941 and 1947 Streamliner that bore the Goodrich name. However, there are a few differences.
> 
> ...




I am a direct descendant of the owner and founder of Niagra bicycles my great, great, great grandfather his name was Federico Navas. Niagra was founded in the early 1900's at 62 Trocadero, Havana, Cuba. My grandfather is sitting  with me now telling the details, he worked at Niagra as a Teenager. These bicycles were built in  the U.S.A. , renamed and sold in Cuba. These bicycles were the first in Cuba. This company no longer exist in Cuba as far as we know. The last owner of Niagra, died many years ago. Niagra sold two brands of bicycles, Roll-Fast and Schwinn. We are not sure of the age since they had many different models that they sold.


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 4, 2015)

julian said:


> Under the "Niagara" badge someone etched "screwing" into it.






*Well I certainly hope someone with a moral compass gets one of those
Mr. Coffee magic erasers and scrubs that vulgarity off and straight to hell.

Our pastor was talking about this very thing at service this evening.

He said, '' There Is Enough Vulgarity In The World To Last Seven Lifetimes."*

Well - he wasn't exactly talkin' about bicycles.

Jus' Sayin' .........


....... patric


----------



## vincev (Apr 4, 2015)

Did anyone check the date of this thread?


----------



## Boris (Apr 4, 2015)

julian said:


> Under the "Niagara" badge someone etched "screwing" into it.




I say, KEEP IT ON THERE! It's the instructions on how to mount the badge.


----------



## vincev (Apr 4, 2015)

Can someone find an older thread to comment on?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 4, 2015)

Well I think it's pretty interesting that a question posted back in 2009 has finally got an answer, and a pretty interesting answer with no "screwing" around.


----------

